# afetações



## 78Hel

En el texto de una licitación, me encuentro con esta frase:

"Organigrama dos recursos humanos em obra, afetaçòes e respetivos CV s, considerando..."

En el diccionario de Porto Editora veo estas dos entradas:

5.
designação de alguém para o exercício de cargo ou função

ECONOMIA afetação de recursos

atribuição de meios financeiros ou outros (trabalho, matérias-primas, etc.) a uma dada utilização, indexação de valores+

Me inclino por la 5. La duda es, ¿cómo quedaría esto mejor en castellano? Mi intento:

"Organigrama de los recursos humanos em obra, cargos y sus correspondientes CV , considerando..."

¿Más opciones?


----------



## Carfer

Neste contexto, trata-se da primeira opção. Repare que se fala de pessoas, não de recursos financeiros, como resulta da referência a recursos humanos e currículos (CVs, _curricula vitae_)._ 'Destino/destinación'?_ (não tenho a certeza).

P.S. '_Cargo_' não está mal, contudo o termo português '_afectação_' tem, predominantemente, sentido dinâmico, o de '_nomear/colocar/ alguém num determinado cargo ou função_', razão pela qual apontei para '_destino_'. Nessa situação em concreto, porém, '_afectação'_ também poderá referir-se às funções desempenhadas. Veja para onde apontam os demais elementos interpretativos que o texto fornecer.


----------



## 78Hel

78Hel said:


> En el texto de una licitación, me encuentro con esta frase:
> 
> 
> Carfer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Neste contexto, trata-se da primeira opção. Repare que se fala de pessoas, não de recursos financeiros, como resulta da referência a recursos humanos e currículos (CVs, _curricula vitae_)._ 'Destino/destinación'?_ (não tenho a certeza).
> 
> P.S. '_Cargo_' não está mal, contudo o termo português '_afectação_' tem, predominantemente, sentido dinâmico, o de '_nomear/colocar/ alguém num determinado cargo ou função_', razão pela qual apontei para '_destino_'. Nessa situação em concreto, porém, '_afectação'_ também poderá referir-se às funções desempenhadas. Veja para onde apontam os demais elementos interpretativos que o texto fornecer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carfer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Neste contexto, trata-se da primeira opção. Repare que se fala de pessoas, não de recursos financeiros, como resulta da referência a recursos humanos e currículos (CVs, _curricula vitae_)._ 'Destino/destinación'?_ (não tenho a certeza).
> 
> P.S. '_Cargo_' não está mal, contudo o termo português '_afectação_' tem, predominantemente, sentido dinâmico, o de '_nomear/colocar/ alguém num determinado cargo ou função_', razão pela qual apontei para '_destino_'. Nessa situação em concreto, porém, '_afectação'_ também poderá referir-se às funções desempenhadas. Veja para onde apontam os demais elementos interpretativos que o texto fornecer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oi Carfer,
> 
> Muito obrigada pela resposta.
> 
> Ora bem, agora que eu estou a avançar mas com o texto, encontro-me com isto:
> 
> b.1) ￼Diretor de Obra￼ - afectaçào 100% - mínimo de 10 anos de experiència profissional nesta funçào em obras similares;
> 
> b.5)￼￼Engenheiro de Especialidades￼ - 20% de afectaçào nos dois primeiros 10 meses do prazo contratual e 50% de afectaçào até ao final
> 
> 
> Então aqui, eu fico já sem ideias porque a verdade é que não entendo poque há percentagens isto!
> 
> Alguma ideia?¿
Click to expand...


----------



## Carfer

Não é assunto de que tenha muito conhecimento, mas a explicação das percentagens parece-me residir nisto: os responsáveis de obras (segurança, higiene, etc ) têm uma obrigação de disponibilidade e permanência  na obra. A forma de controlar a efectividade da assistência é limitar o número de obras que eles podem aceitar e das quais podem ser designados como responsáveis. Assim, o caderno de encargos de cada obra indica a percentagem de tempo que a assistência à obra implica. Se essa percentagem, somada à de outras obras de que o interessado já seja responsável, exceder 100%, isso desqualifica-o para o exercício da função. Julgo que é  isto.

P.S. Obviamente, o esclarecimento do contexto em que o termo aparece afasta a interpretação dos primeiros posts.


----------



## gato radioso

"Exclusividad"
É o termo que tengo ouvido muitas vezes, no registo das relações laborais, referido a determinados empregos ou cargos, embora não sei se aqui calharia bem.
A ideia é que um emprego implica, aliás do seu conteúdo "natural", uma série de "servidumbres" que o trabalhador deve cumprir, e que por isso recebe uma retribuição adicional, complementar a seu ordenado, tais como: não ter outros trabalhos, ter disponibilidade imediata...


----------



## Carfer

Não faço ideia de que termo usam em Espanha, mas 'exclusividad' parece-me implicar, tal como o cognato português (também usamos 'dedicação exclusiva' a respeito do exercício de algumas profissões,  como a dos médicos), a impossibilidade de acumulação. Ora, nesta situação,  a acumulação é permitida, embora dentro de um limite, o de 100%, determinado através da soma das percentagens de afetação das funções acumuladas.


----------



## 78Hel

Para mim é muito difícil perceber que querem dizer com esta  _afectação ..._


----------



## jazyk

Para mim também. Nem sabia que a palavra tinha esse significado.


----------



## jazyk

78Hel, dê uma olhada aqui também, onde se lê Outros exemplos de uso: afetação | Tradução de afetação no Dicionário Infopédia de Português - Espanhol


----------



## Carfer

78Hel said:


> Para mim é muito difícil perceber que querem dizer com esta  _afectação ..._


Talvez se torne mais simples se pensar que '_afectar_' também significa '_destinar algo a uma finalidade_', sendo o tempo o bem que neste caso é destinado, ou seja, aquele que o interessado destina (ou fica obrigado a destinar) a acompanhar a obra. Não é um termo especificamente técnico, pode encontrá-lo em qualquer contexto em que esteja em jogo o destino de alguma coisa, mas, claro, não faz propriamente parte da linguagem do dia-a-dia e, se o usar nesse contexto, há sempre o risco de parecer afectado (remilgado).


----------



## gato radioso

Mas acho que essas acepções de "afectación" são as normais: falta de naturalidade, remilgo, ainda o nosso termo mais usado: cursilería.
No entanto, na linguagem jurídica, o termo significa mais ou menos limitação, constrangimento, servidumbre, repercussão que outros que são alheios tem de aturar como consequência duma situação concreta.
Ex: se quisermos construir um prédio novo que fique perto dum aeroporto, possivelmente esse local tenha alguma "afección": pode ser que construir lá esteja absolutamente proibido, ou limitado a um certo número de andares, ou só se for uma construção industrial e não residencial...


----------



## Carfer

gato radioso said:


> Mas acho que essas acepções de "afectación" são as normais: falta de naturalidade, remilgo, ainda o nosso termo mais usado: cursilería.
> No entanto, na linguagem jurídica, o termo significa mais ou menos limitação, constrangimento, servidumbre, repercussão que outros que são alheios tem de aturar como consequência duma situação concreta.
> Ex: se quisermos construir um prédio novo que fique perto dum aeroporto, possivelmente esse local tenha alguma "afección": pode ser que construir lá esteja absolutamente proibido, ou limitado a um certo número de andares, ou só se for uma construção industrial e não residencial...



 De facto, os significados de '_afectar_' não são inteiramente coincidentes em ambas as línguas, nem mesmo no domínio do direito. '_Afección_', no sentido indicado,  em português diz-se '_ónus_', '_oneração_' ou '_encargo'_. Ainda nesse âmbito, as acepções 9 e 10 de '_afectar_' do DRAE coincidem, sendo que a nº 9, '_Destinar una suma o un bien a un gasto o finalidad determinados_', que em espanhol, ao que parece, é específica do direito, em português também se usa na linguagem comum, com o mesmo significado de '_destinar_'. Posso, por exemplo, afectar parte do meu tempo ao estudo de uma língua ou a este forum, como posso, no caso em apreço, se for técnico responsável por uma obra, afectar umas tantas horas a essa função. Nesse sentido, '_afectação_' é o acto de afectar, de destinar o que quer que seja a um fim determinado. O significado de falar ou agir de maneira forçada, pouco natural ou mesmo pedante é partilhado por ambos os idiomas.


----------



## jazyk

Carfer said:


> em português também se usa na linguagem comum, com o mesmo significado de '_destinar_'. Posso, por exemplo, afectar parte do meu tempo ao estudo de uma língua ou a este forum, como posso, no caso em apreço, se for técnico responsável por uma obra, afectar umas tantas horas a essa função


Talvez só em Portugal. Nunca vi semelhante acepção e não a achei em três dicionários brasileiros em linha (Aulete, Michaelis e Dicionário Online de Português) nem no meu Aurélio de papel. O Priberam e a Infopédia, portugueses, contemplam-na.


----------



## gato radioso

Sim, é verdade que por cá pode dizer-se:
_Esta suma queda afecta al pago de..._
Não é uso coloquial, mas também não soa estranho num contexto formal.

No entanto, no significado de pedante, elegância fictícia e falhida, a palavra mais comum é "cursi" (adj) ou "cursilería" (sust.).
Curiosamente, é um termo de paternidade clara.

O seu origem é um alfaiate francês que decidiu ir viver para Cadiz no século XIX.
Este home, chamado Court, tinha uma filha chamada Teresa ou Tess que devia ser uma _fashion victim _decimononica. Recém chegada da sofisticada Paris, a requintada jovem resolveu passear repetidamente pela cidade com as toilettes mais extravagantes, decidida a assombrar as provincianas espanholas. Foi uma péssima ideia numa cidade famosa pelo seu carnaval e as suas canções  trocistas. A pobre rapariga ficou inmortalizada nelas para sempre, e o termo passou a ser aceite no espanhol standard, embora os autores disto tiveram o escrúpulo de dissimular o nome um bocadinho, de Tessa Court a "cursi".


----------



## zema

No tenía idea acerca del origen de "cursi", muy interesante. 
En cuanto a la consulta de 78Hel, en lenguaje lego, no me sonaría raro oír "20% de dedicación" o "dedicación de(l) 20%".


----------

